# About Sweet paste.



## jasmine subba (Jun 11, 2017)

I read in my book that sweet paste is short and brittle crust like the short crust paste but its usage is restricted to sweet products.
Could anybody please explain me why they are restricted? and what does it mean.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I think you are talking about pâte sucrée?

The reason you don't use it for savoury item is because it's sweet (contains sugar), that all.

It's basically a cookie dough shaped into a pie/tart crust.

Think of it as eating beef stew with cookies vs. eating beef stew with crusty breads.


----------

